# Red card and employee discount



## Cinthyar (Dec 7, 2021)

Are you able to use your employee discount on top of the red card discount? How about using the discount along with other deals like the circle app ? I’ve noticed at checkout it doesn’t apply both


----------



## IhateOPmodel (Dec 7, 2021)

Cinthyar said:


> Are you able to use your employee discount on top of the red card discount? How about using the discount along with other deals like the circle app ? I’ve noticed at checkout it doesn’t apply both


Yes you can use red card and team member discount.  Also Target Circle should apply as well as other team member incentive discounts like all in motion, good and gather and fresh/frozen fruits and veggies.


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Dec 7, 2021)

Yes, ™ discount combines with everything including circle, redcard, coupons, and price match.


----------

